# Solved: CD/DVD drive not found



## HazzMatt77 (Jan 31, 2005)

For some reason my drive doesn't show up in My Computer. Not sure if it had something to do with deamon tools which I uninstalled. Even the virtual drive had disappeared. I had also removed the windows component Sonic DVD and CD burning. I thought that might have something to do with it so I tried to get it back and it says I need "AuthorScript.dll" which I can't find. I went to device manager to possibly update/rollback the drive driver but that doesn't work either. Infact I can't find a driver for it on Hitachi's website.

The device is hl-dt-st cdrw/dvd combo gcc4244
OS is Windows XP media center


----------



## schusterjo (Nov 11, 2006)

HazzMatt77 said:


> For some reason my drive doesn't show up in My Computer. Not sure if it had something to do with deamon tools which I uninstalled. Even the virtual drive had disappeared. I had also removed the windows component Sonic DVD and CD burning. I thought that might have something to do with it so I tried to get it back and it says I need "AuthorScript.dll" which I can't find. I went to device manager to possibly update/rollback the drive driver but that doesn't work either. Infact I can't find a driver for it on Hitachi's website.
> 
> The device is hl-dt-st cdrw/dvd combo gcc4244
> OS is Windows XP media center


Have you tried unplugging the IDE cable,boot the computer,turn the computer off,plug the drive back in and boot the computer.


----------



## HazzMatt77 (Jan 31, 2005)

Oops, forgot to mention it's a laptop. Also the drive light comes on even when I put a cd in but no way to open it. I mean open and explore the cd.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Fix for missing DVD/CD drives.

Create a text file with NOTEPAD containing the following data exactly as below and name it FIXCD.REG
You should have 3 boxes on the bottom in NOTEPAD.
1)Filename : fixcd.reg
2)Save as type: all files
3)Encoding: ANSI
If you do not change it from txt type to All files type, then the file will actually be fixcd.reg.txt, this won't accomplish the desired result

Double click on the file and say yes to the merge into registry question.

----------------------- Use text after this line, contents of FIXCD.REG -----------------------------
REGEDIT4

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
"UpperFilters"=-
"LowerFilters"=-

[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Cdr4_2K]

[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Cdralw2k]

[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Cdudf]

[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\UdfReadr]
------------------------------ Use text before this line --------------------------------


----------



## HazzMatt77 (Jan 31, 2005)

very good, worked fine. thank you.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*You can mark your own threads solved using the thread tools at the upper right of the screen.*


----------



## supecoop (May 21, 2008)

Thanks a lot. When I found your solution, I tried everything else first before entering this into the registry. But nothing else worked and this entry worked immediately (don't forget to restart).


----------

